# BETA GUIDE  - EU Beta-Fahrplan (Termine) *UPDATED*



## Tonkra (9. Juli 2009)

Ich stell mal die Terminpläne  zu den europäischen Beta-Wochenenden rein und was diese beinhalten.
Mann kan sich *nur* während den laufenden Betas auf die server einloggen und spielen.
Außerhalb dieser termine bekommt ihr ansonsten die Meldung "You dont have acces to the beta"

Um an der Beta teilnehmen zu können benötigst du erst einmal einen gültigen *Betakey* (durch gewinnspiele oder vorbestellungen des Spiels (Beispiel amazon.de) oder direkte bestellungen des pre-order keys für ca.  ~5 Euro ).
Wenn du bei amazon.de vorbestellt hast, erhälst du deinen eigenen Beta-Key ca einen Tag vorher oder am selben Tag an dem das Nächste Beta-Wochenende startet.


So kommst du in die AION Beta:



*Aion Accounterstellung*

Wenn du vorbestellt hast:
1. Checke deine E-Mail Adresse in der dir dein persönlicher *Beta-Key* zugeschickt wurde (in der Regel ein tag vor Betastart), folge den Anweisungen und den Links

damit du

2. Einen NCSoft Masteraccount erstellst (falls nicht schon vorhanden), um dort deinen Beta-Schlüssel einzugeben 
um
3. deinen AION Spieleaccount zu erstellen


4. Zum Downloaden des Clienten:
*AION-CLIENT-DOWNLOAD (EU Version)*

5. Wichtig ist, den clienten auf die Region (Europa) eingestellt zu lassen, das dürfte in der Regel die Grundeinstellung sein. Denn auf die US server kann man mit einem EU Beta-Key nicht zugreifen. Sollte beim clienten [AION US] stehen macht das nichts, solange als Region Europa eingestellt ist.

5.1. Überprüfe deine Firewall und Antivir Einstellungen, um konflikte mit dem Clienten oder Gameguard zu vermeiden.


6. Spielen kann man nur an den offiziellen *Terminen* für die folgenden Beta-Events :

*Serverstart 21 Uhr* abends an den jeweiligen Stich-Tagen  (durch großen andrang auf die login server kann es zu verzögerungen kommen)

*1.  Geschlossenes Beta-Event 3:  2. Juli – 6. Juli    * Schwerpunkt: Asmodier und Elyos , Stufen 1-20      +++beendet+++

2.  Geschlossenes Beta-Event 4: 17. Juli – 20. Juli    * Schwerpunkt: Elyos und Asmodier, Stufen 1-25         +++beendet+++

3.  Geschlossenes Beta-Event 5: 31. Juli – 3. August  Beginn/Ende 21:00 Uhr deutscher Zeit    * Schwerpunkt: Elyos und Asmodier Stufen 1-30 +++Next Event+++ +++beendet+++


4.  Geschlossenes Beta-Event 6: 14. August – 17. August    * Schwerpunkt: Folgt später

* +++beendet+++


7. Es gibt auch ein gesondertes *Beta-Forum*, welches ebenfalls nur zu den genannten Terminen wieder geöffnet wird (einen tag vor dem stichtag), um bei Fragen, Bug Reporten und Hilfe-Anfragen, offiziellen Ankündigungen eine passende Plattform zu haben.

*AION Betaboards* (Erfordert, dass man mit seinem AION-Account einen Forum Account registriert. *Wichtig* : Europa beim Login auswählen. Deutsches Unterforum im >Allgemeinen<)



8. *Was ist in der Beta noch nicht enthalten?*
Bei der Beta-version handelt es sich um die Ur-Standart-Version 1.0. Die Releaseversion wird Version 1.5. enthalten mit zahlreichen content updates, Zwischensequenzen wie das Intro, Klassenanpassungen, Sprachausgabe, Deutsche und Französische Texte/Sprachausgabe, neue gebiete und instanzen.

Die Beta wird vorerst nur in englisch stattfinden.



Dank der Rückmeldungen und Vorschläge vom ersten Wochenende gibt es aber bereits einige Verbesserungen zu vermelden:

Bereits geändert:

    * An unsere Kultur angepasste Texte für Asmodier-Stufen 1-10
    * Überarbeitetes Benutzerinterface beim Einloggen
    * Übersetzungskorrekturen bei Karten im Spiel
    * Korrekturen verschiedener NSC-Nachrichten
    * Erhöhung der Kanäle in den Startzonen von 4 auf 10
    * Serverwarteschlange eingebaut

In Kürze folgt:

    * Übersetzte (Englisch) Synchronstimmen für Zwischensequenzen
    * Übersetzte (Englisch) Lernvideos
    * Vorgerenderte Videos im Spiel
    * Noch mehr an unsere Kultur angepasste Inhalte für Asmodier
    * An unsere Kultur angepasste Inhalte für Elyos
    * Community-Events



News-QUELLE : aion.onlinewelten.com


*
+++Next Beta-Date+++*
unknown


OpenBetaTermine folgen demnächst


----------



## VIRUS114 (9. Juli 2009)

nice info danke dir, hast nur nen kleinen fehler am anfang gemacht ist der 17 nicht 19  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tonkra (9. Juli 2009)

VIRUS114 schrieb:


> nice info danke dir, hast nur nen kleinen fehler am anfang gmacht ist der 17 nicht 19
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Also soweit ich weiß stimmen diese angaben noch, ich werd sie demnächst nochmal überprüfen.. die daten stammen vom 18.6.


----------



## NickSilver (9. Juli 2009)

Ich dachte es gab schon 3 Beta Events? Und es wird nur noch ein 4. geben in 1 1/2 wochen? Also hab ich mich da getäuscht? Dann lohnt es sich ja vllt doch noch vorzubestellen^^


----------



## VIRUS114 (9. Juli 2009)

Eigentlich lohnt es sich immer vorzubestellen da du ja dadurch auch früher spielen kannst und nicht mehr dafür zahlst


----------



## Ayaril (9. Juli 2009)

Irgendwie ist bei dir das 3. Beta Event das 1. @_@?
Hast irgendwie die ersten beiden vergessen.


----------



## Jelly (9. Juli 2009)

Vevalya schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist bei dir das 3. Beta Event das 1. @_@?
> Hast irgendwie die ersten beiden vergessen.



Denke mal er hats einfach von ner anderen Seite kopiert und die zahlen vorgesetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber nach dem ihr in drauf hingewiesen habt wird ers sicher nochmal anpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackall (11. Juli 2009)

wird es auch ma ne beta auf deutsch geben?


----------



## Jelly (11. Juli 2009)

Jackall schrieb:


> wird es auch ma ne beta auf deutsch geben?



We will see , nichts bekannt. Seh aber bisher auch keinen wirklichen Grund zu selbst für mich der sich nie für Englisch interessiert hat gibt es 0 verständniss Probleme


----------



## Jackall (11. Juli 2009)

ich an sich auch net, versteh nur manche skills net so ganz


----------



## Jelly (11. Juli 2009)

Jackall schrieb:


> ich an sich auch net, versteh nur manche skills net so ganz



Im Zweifelsfall fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denke aber das Spätestens in der Openbeta die Deutsche lang datei bereitstehen wird.


----------



## Pente (11. Juli 2009)

Hab's als Übersicht mal sticky gemacht.


----------



## Jelly (11. Juli 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Hab's als Übersicht mal sticky gemacht.



Dank dir Pente 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smeal (11. Juli 2009)

noch 6 Tage ,die Vorfreude wächst^^


----------



## Tonkra (11. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Denke mal er hats einfach von ner anderen Seite kopiert und die zahlen vorgesetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja da es einfach eine Aufzählung ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die events vor dem letzten wochenende hab ich natürlich nichtmehr aufgeführt ansonsten steht da ja ganz klar:

1. Geschlossenes Beta-Event *3*


Dass es eine Beta in deutsch geben wird, davon ist noch nichts bekannt.


----------



## Balaneth (15. Juli 2009)

So CBT 4 steht vor der Tür


> Schwerpunkt: Elyos und Asmodier Stufen 1-25, inklusive Zugang zum Abyss.
> Beginn:17. Juli 21:00 deutscher Zeit
> Ende:20. Juli 21:00 deutscher Zeit


Leider haben wir diesmal einen Tag weniger Zeit als beim letzen Beta Test.
Im Sinne der Rückmeldungen der CBT#3 haben sich die Entwickler vorallem mit Latenz Problemen, Server Stabilität und NPC Texten für die CBT#4 auseinander gesetzt.
Hier eine Liste der Änderungen:


> * Verbesserung der Serverstabilität
> * Verschiedene Korrekturen am Benutzerinterface
> * Behebung einiger „NPC html load failure“ Meldungen
> * Grammatikunterricht für einige unserer NPC’s
> ...



Freitag um 9 Uhr abends geht es also in die vierte Runde. Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern ein schönes Wochenende.

Quelle: Amboss zur CBT#4 - Mittwoch den 15. Juli


----------



## Tonkra (17. Juli 2009)

Ok das offizielle Betaboard ist jetzt wieder Online. KLICK. Viel spass dort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nenefer (17. Juli 2009)

Hallo, 
vielen Dank für die umfangreiche Info - versteh ich das richtig - Login erst um 21:00 Uhr am 17.07. dann ist ja ein voller Tag verloren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da bin ich früh aufgestanden um voll auszukosten ...nuja was solls*g* hab ich noch einen vollen Tag Vorfreude.

Bis später in game   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nene


----------



## Cooko (17. Juli 2009)

sagtmal , was isn da los , ich kmm nich ins spiel rein =(
kmme nur zum lgin und dann , wenn ich anmelde kommt ersma n standbild
und manchma dann "your connection was deleted" oda so

.... ;_;


----------



## Jelly (17. Juli 2009)

Cooko schrieb:


> sagtmal , was isn da los , ich kmm nich ins spiel rein =(
> kmme nur zum lgin und dann , wenn ich anmelde kommt ersma n standbild
> und manchma dann "your connection was deleted" oda so
> 
> .... ;_;



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=113629


----------



## sp0tz (18. Juli 2009)

ich habe ein problem mit der spiel account erstellung.

ich habe die preorder über steam gekauft und habe einen cdkey... 
das problem is dass ich bei der account erstellung dann eine kredit karte oder eine gametime card brauche um meinen aion account zu erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hat einer noch erfahrung damit? man kann auch paypal benutzen aber da ich österreicher bin brauche ich auch über paypal eine kreditkarte! zu lame!

hab mich schon soooooo auf die beta gefreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (18. Juli 2009)

sp0tz schrieb:


> ich habe ein problem mit der spiel account erstellung.
> 
> ich habe die preorder über steam gekauft und habe einen cdkey...
> das problem is dass ich bei der account erstellung dann eine kredit karte oder eine gametime card brauche um meinen aion account zu erstellen
> ...



Ein weiterer Weg ist ELV oder auch Elektronisches Lastschriftverfahren. Müsste ansich auch in Österreich verfügbar sein oder?


----------



## sp0tz (18. Juli 2009)

jo elv geht in österreich, so bezahl ich meinen wow account...
aber ich seh die auswahl nirgens bei der accounterstellung


----------



## Kizna (18. Juli 2009)

sp0tz schrieb:


> jo elv geht in österreich, so bezahl ich meinen wow account...
> aber ich seh die auswahl nirgens bei der accounterstellung



Unter Kredietkarten müsste die aufgeführt sein.


----------



## sp0tz (19. Juli 2009)

ne leider nicht.

Ich hab nur die zur auswahl:

Abrechnungszeiträume per Kreditkarte
Game Time Card 
paysafecard - keine ahnung was das is aber kann ich jetzt am wochenende eh nicht mehr kaufen
PayPal

mehr hab ich da nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (19. Juli 2009)

sp0tz schrieb:


> ne leider nicht.
> 
> Ich hab nur die zur auswahl:
> 
> ...



Hmmm müsste ansich so aussehen wie es hier im ersten Beitrag gezeigt wird http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...20&start=20 .


----------



## sp0tz (19. Juli 2009)

ich versteh das einfach ned... warum is bei mir keine ELV dabei ?

ich hab nur Visa, Mastercard, American Express zur auswahl... maaaaan, das gibts ja ned!

gehts in Österreich doch ned ?


----------



## Bongoboy (19. Juli 2009)

gugst unter kreditkarten - da is en dropdown....auch in österreich....


----------



## sp0tz (19. Juli 2009)

bei mir eben nicht, das is ja das problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also das dropdown menu is schon da, aber da stehn nur Visa, MasterCard und American Express


----------



## robsenq (20. Juli 2009)

gibt es auch eine mac version?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Juli 2009)

robsenq schrieb:


> gibt es auch eine mac version?



Kauf Dir nen ordentlich PC. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (22. Juli 2009)

Alles rund ums zahlen steht hier eigendlich :

AION ABO 
Preise Finale Zahl möglichkeiten hier zu sehen.
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...60&start=60


----------



## robsenq (22. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Kauf Dir nen ordentlich PC.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



öhm, aion läuft auf meinem Pc System mehr als ordentlich (>60fps auf max), aber ich hab nur nen 17" Monitor, darum wirds ja nicht ausgelastet.
Und da ich ein 20" iMac hab, würde sich das anbieten.
Aber anscheinend gibts keinen, gut dann muss BootCamp leider herhalten.


----------



## Smeal (23. Juli 2009)

> öhm, aion läuft auf meinem Pc System mehr als ordentlich (>60fps auf max), aber ich hab nur nen 17" Monitor, darum wirds ja nicht ausgelastet.
> Und da ich ein 20" iMac hab, würde sich das anbieten.
> Aber anscheinend gibts keinen, gut dann muss BootCamp leider herhalten.



ich hab nen pc und spiele auf nem 24" monitor mit 150 fps auf max  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tonkra (24. Juli 2009)

SO ich habe mal den Schwerpunkt des nächsten Beta-Events geupdated:

_*Schwerpunkt:* Elyos und Asmodier Stufen 1-30
*Beginn:* 31. Juli 21:00 Uhr deutscher Zeit
*Ende:* 03. August 21:00 Uhr deutscher Zeit_


Das abyss kann also noch ausgiebiger getestet werden. Ich halte die Levelanhebung eher für sinnlos aber naja..
Zumal in version 1.0. ein großes questloch klaftet welches mit 1.5. eher behoben wird.


ich spiele meinen beschwörer wohl nur bis lv 25^^ das reicht mir


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Juli 2009)

robsenq schrieb:


> öhm, aion läuft auf meinem Pc System mehr als ordentlich (>60fps auf max), aber ich hab nur nen 17" Monitor, darum wirds ja nicht ausgelastet.
> Und da ich ein 20" iMac hab, würde sich das anbieten.
> Aber anscheinend gibts keinen, gut dann muss BootCamp leider herhalten.



Das meinte ich damit nicht. Ich spielte darauf an, dass es ein MAC ist und auf die damit zusammenhängenden Schwierigkeiten mit Software. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (25. Juli 2009)

Tonkra schrieb:


> SO ich habe mal den Schwerpunkt des nächsten Beta-Events geupdated:
> 
> _*Schwerpunkt:* Elyos und Asmodier Stufen 1-30
> *Beginn:* 31. Juli 21:00 Uhr deutscher Zeit
> ...




brauche noch 1 1/2 level bis 25 und keine quests mehr OO das wird dauern^^ wiederhohlbare quests in theobemos ich komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinar (26. Juli 2009)

Bin gespannt, ob beim nächsten Event schon einige Synchronsprecher drin sein werden.


----------



## Kizna (26. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, ob beim nächsten Event schon einige Synchronsprecher drin sein werden.



Hmmm würde jetzt einfach mal nein sagen. Die kommen erst mit Version 1.5 und die wird wohl erst ganz kurz vor dem release live gehen.


----------



## Tonkra (26. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> brauche noch 1 1/2 level bis 25 und keine quests mehr OO das wird dauern^^ wiederhohlbare quests in theobemos ich komme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




vielleicht mal wieder in eltnen nachgeschaut? als ich dachte es gibt keine quests mehr.. war ich in theobomos.. zurück nach eltnen und siehe da, die lebendigen bäumen gaben mir quests und in der eiron wüste sowie die missionen.

mfg.


----------



## Klunker (26. Juli 2009)

habe ich schon durch, dass ist aj das dumme, auch die kille level 28 darachen in 3 minuten..wat en stress^^   hbe auch schon die erste quest im rebelle/banditen was auch immer lager gemacht. hoffe da kommen mit 24 mehr :/


----------



## Gothic_1234 (29. Juli 2009)

habe heute mein Pre-Order-Code ehrlhalten kann ihm nicht nutzen weil mein neuer PC noch nicht da ist ^^ *schnief* die lange ist der Pre-Order-Code gültig?


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2009)

bis zum 24.9.2009 00:00 ab 00:01 dann der richtige code aus dem spiel xD...oder?


----------



## Gothic_1234 (29. Juli 2009)

ka das ist mein erster Pre-Order-Code ^^ und beta test xD deswegen frge ich wäre ja schaade wenn der code verfällt


----------



## Gen91 (30. Juli 2009)

Um wie viel Uhr beginnen die Events eigentlich immer?


----------



## Hammerhai (30. Juli 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Um wie viel Uhr beginnen die Events eigentlich immer?




21:00 uhr bei uns 12:00 uhr bei den amis.

mittlerweile kann das update geladen werden. ist etwas größer da ein paar videos und so vertont sind (englisch natürlich noch). also schonmal anfangen mit dem laden wenn die leitung etwas langsammer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



infos auf aiononline


----------



## RomanGV1 (30. Juli 2009)

Hui gestern abend hat AION nen fasst 500 MB grossen Patch bekommen.
Habe ich schnell geladen^^

Was da wohl alles drinn ist?


----------



## Randor2 (30. Juli 2009)

*memo an mich*
16:00 heimkommen...pc an...patch saugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (30. Juli 2009)

gibts denn schon infos zur lokalisierung? also wann es komplett in deutsch läuft?


----------



## Bjarni (30. Juli 2009)

Beta-Event #5 im Anflug
July 29, 2009 3:32 PM

Letztes Wochenende ging es bereits bei der Comic-Con in San Diego heiß her doch was wir jetzt für das kommende Wochenende für euch haben, wird eure Aion-Charaktere noch mehr schwitzen lassen.

Das geschlossene Beta-Event #5 ist im Anflug und im Gepäckraum befindet sich eine Ladung voller Korrekturen, Verbesserungen, und schickem neuen Material. Viele Überstunden wurden gemacht, um diese bereits für das kommende Wochenende noch in den Client einzubauen und wir freuen uns, dass es doch noch geklappt hat.

Für den besseren Überblick hier eine Liste der zu erwartenden Neuerungen für CBT#5:

(Anmerkung: Der Client ist nach wie vor in Englisch. Die Liste bezieht sich auf Änderungen in englischer Sprache)

    * Neue Audio-Dateien hinzugefügt
          o NSC's begrüßen und verabschieden euch jetzt mit hörbarer Stimme
          o Zwischensequenzen sind jetzt vertont
          o Die Prologe nach der Erstellung eines Elyos oder Asmodiers sind jetzt verfügbar
          o Tutorial-Videos sind jetzt über das Menü "Hilfe" (Help) verfügbar
          o Bei der Charaktererstellung können jetzt Stimmen ausgewählt werden
          o Systemmeldungen jetzt auch vertont
    * Neue NSC Dialoge/Questbeschreibungen für Theobomos und Brusthonin
    * Mehrere Übersetzungskorrekturen (Englisch)
          o Fehlerhafte HTML-Tags korrigiert
          o Behebung einiger grammatikalischer Fehltritte
          o Anpassung einiger Glossardefinitionen
    * 2 neue Server für jede Region (EU und NA. Insgesamt 4)

Besonders freuen wir uns darauf, einen ersten Schwung englischer Audiodateien vorzustellen. Ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf eine fortgeschrittene Lokalisierung des Spiels. Wie wir stets betont haben, bemühen wir uns, die gesamten Inhalte Aions an unsere Gebiete in Europa anzupassen. Dazu gehören auch Charakterstimmen und Vertonungen von Zwischensequenzen in Englisch, Deutsch und Französisch. Bitte nehmt zur Kenntnis, dass sich diese noch im Betastadium befinden, im Betaclient nur auf Englisch verfügbar sind und dass kleinere Unregelmäßigkeiten und Fehler noch vorhanden sind. Seht uns bitte nach, dass wir euch einen Vorgeschmack liefern wollten aber hinter den Kulissen weiter die Qualität verbessern und den Umfang erweitern. Ihr könnt euch spätestens am Freitag um 21:00 Uhr MESZ ins Beta-Event einloggen. Damit Neueinsteiger auf die neuen Server geleitet werden und zur Reduktion der Wartezeit für Veterenan der alten Server wird die Erstellung neuer Charaktere auf den 4 alten Servern jeder Region zu Beginn des Events deaktiviert sein.

In der Zwischenzeit werden die Betaforen am Donnerstag, den 30. Juli um 21:00 Uhr MESZ wieder geöffnet. Denkt daran, dass euer konstruktives Feedback hier stets willkommen ist und es uns ermöglicht, weitere Verbesserungen am Spiel vorzunehmen.

Zum Schluß noch ein gut gemeinter Ratschlag an alle Teilnehmer des Beta-Events. Der Patch mit den Audiodateien ist sehr umfangreich und es ist auf alle Fälle ratsam, den Patcher rechtzeitig zu starten, damit man für das Wochenende bereit ist. Wartet nicht bis zur letzten Minute damit, sonst könntet ihr anstelle unterhaltsamer Stunden in Atreia einem Fortschrittsbalken beim Wachsen zusehen.

Das war es vorerst, wir sehen euch in Atreia!


quelle: eu.aiononline.com


----------



## Stárfórcé1990 (30. Juli 2009)

hast aber einen guten google übersetzter, ist wohl aus der zukunft

Schade das die nicht gleich noch ein paar quests für den levelbereich 25-30 reingestellt haben, aber die meisten sind wohl sowieso im abyss

Auch ist schön das die Videos noch in Deutsch übersetzt werden und man die Stimmen im Charaktereditor hören kann


----------



## Bjarni (30. Juli 2009)

ja der Google Übersetzter nennt sich "Copy Paste"


----------



## Gothic_1234 (30. Juli 2009)

habe heute mein PC endlich bekommen^^ kann nachher wenn ich alles rauf geklascht habe AION an testen freu


----------



## FraSokBUF (30. Juli 2009)

Und die BETA-Foren haben auch wieder geöffnet...


----------



## Bura84 (5. August 2009)

hi

hab grad ein bischen gegoogelt, hab aber keine infos über die open Beta gefunden. weis einer ob hier auch noch eine kommt und wann? und ob die Chars bei Spielerscheinung wider auf 0 (oder besser auf 1) gesetzt werden?


----------



## Norjena (5. August 2009)

Bei release werden ausnahmslos alle Betachas wieder gelöscht, wie in jedem anderen MMO vorher auch.


----------



## GTRManu (12. August 2009)

Hi,
Ich habe da mal ein Problem, habe alles gemacht wie es auf der ersten Seite steht.
Nach starten des Ncsoft Programm ging auch gleich der Download für Aion auf! Allerdings ist es die North America version.
Unter im Nscoft Programm  kann ich noch die EU version laden.... Welche Version ist den nun die richtige ?!


----------



## RDE (12. August 2009)

Das ist egal welche geladen wird. Du solltest nur beim NCSoft Starter unter Preferences die Region auf Europa und die Sprache auf Deutsch stellen. Hab auch die NA Version und war damit in den letzten 2 Betas. mfg.


----------



## GTRManu (12. August 2009)

RDE schrieb:


> Das ist egal welche geladen wird. Du solltest nur beim NCSoft Starter unter Preferences die Region auf Europa und die Sprache auf Deutsch stellen. Hab auch die NA Version und war damit in den letzten 2 Betas. mfg.



Okay danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lade dennoch Grade die EU version... Sicher ist sicher..
Bin schon gespannt, steige zugeben recht Spät in die Beta ein....


----------



## Redstorm (12. August 2009)

schwerppunkt letzter beta ist wieder 1-30 elyos asmodi...


----------



## Sanji2k3 (12. August 2009)

...aber diesmal zum abschlussn der CB eben mit in-game events 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeadSand (14. August 2009)

moin

hab da mal ne frage:

hab mir nen beta-key geholt und wollte mal fragen wo ich mir denn nun einen acc anlegen kann?


----------



## Apo1337 (14. August 2009)

Weiß jemand wo man noch einen Beta Key bekommen könnte?

Bin schon seit 3 Stunden auf der Suche. Hab verpennt was aufs Pay Pal Konto zu packen. Und gewinnen kann man auch keine mehr, leider. 

Vielleicht weiß ja jemand eine Quelle, 

MfG


----------



## Tonkra (21. August 2009)

So die ClosedBeta ist vorbei.. für diejenigen, die keine Möglichkeit hatten daran teilzunehmen.. Es wird noch eine OpenBeta geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syniera (21. August 2009)

In einem Interview auf der Gamescon wurde gerade mitgeteilt, dass die open beta nächste Woche angekündigt wird..
Falls hier einige das Interview falsch verstanden haben sollten, dass sie schon nächste Woche beginnt....das ist nicht wahr. Das schon mal vorab.
Einen genauen Termin gab es jedoch nicht, aber ich denke mal, dass die eine Woche nicht so wild ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FraSokBUF (21. August 2009)

Hi,
auch via Twitter:
aion_ayase #Aion 's open beta and the details thereof will be announced next week.

D.h. der Termin der Open Beta (und die Details) werden nächste Woche angekündigt.

Gruss,
FSB


----------



## BarrakNorgannon (23. August 2009)

der genannte link im ersten beitrag von dem ich nen clienbt runterlade... kann ich mit den dann auch open beta spielen?
need schnelle antwort :x


----------



## Dormamu (23. August 2009)

BarrakNorgannon schrieb:


> der genannte link im ersten beitrag von dem ich nen clienbt runterlade... kann ich mit den dann auch open beta spielen?
> need schnelle antwort :x


Keine Ahnung kann dir wohl auch nimand sagen da es keine offene Beta gibt.


----------



## Espe89 (23. August 2009)

Wo hast du denn die Info her, dass es keine Open Beta geben wird? Die ganze Welt spricht doch davon, dass die Open Beta demnächst starten soll bzw der Termin für jene bekannt gegeben werden soll? Oder steh ich da grad voll auf dem Schlauch und habe alles falsch mitbekommen?


----------



## Dormamu (23. August 2009)

Ich hab nicht gesagt das es nie eine geben wird ich hab gesagt das es keine gibt. Und man dir wohl erstmal nicht weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## BloodyLove (23. August 2009)

OPEN BETA IN 2 WOCHEN... wurde gerade auf der gamesCom announced
Quelle: sms von wem vor ort!


----------



## Syniera (23. August 2009)

Kann schon sein, dass die in 2 Wochen beginnt, aber der hat das bestimmt nicht von offizieller Seite, eher eine Vermutung seinerseits. Denn: Wieso sollte NC-Soft allen sagen, dass die OB erst nächste Woche angekündigt wird, und nur ihm nennen sie den Start. Eher unwahrscheinlich, oder?


----------



## BloodyLove (23. August 2009)

musst es ja nicht glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintflas (23. August 2009)

Nochmal klar und deutlich:

In der kommenden Woche, irgendwann zwischen dem *24.8.* und dem *31.8.* wird es eine Ankündigung zum Termin der open Beta geben. 

Somit wird der Termin der open Beta irgendwo zwischen dem *1.9.* und dem *20.9.* liegen.


MfG


----------



## Syniera (23. August 2009)

Ich tu es auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jeder kann sich denken, dass in in etwa 2 Wochen kommt, aber trotzdem ist das nicht bestätigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (24. August 2009)

BloodyLove schrieb:


> musst es ja nicht glauben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tut auch keiner weils sehr unwahrscheinlich ist... die ob wird nächste woche definitv nur angekündigt und nich gestartet.


----------



## Killercommand (24. August 2009)

die sollen ma hinne machen sonst hat man ja kaum zeit high lvl zu werden vorm reset


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. August 2009)

Who cares?!


----------



## BloodyLove (24. August 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> tut auch keiner weils sehr unwahrscheinlich ist... die ob wird nächste woche definitv nur angekündigt und nich gestartet.



Guck mal 2 beiträge darüber... da habe ich nicht geschrieben dass sie JETZT los geht sondern in 2 Wochen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wurde hinter "vorgehaltener Hand" gesagt... Dürfte dann also so um dem 07.09.2009 sein...

Aber wie heißt es so schön... wir werden sehen ... spätestens diese Woche wirds ja offiziell bekanntgegeben...


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (24. August 2009)

ich glaube das die ob vom 30.8-13.9 geht
weil: 
1.ob mindestens 2 wochen
2. die server gehen zwichen ende OB und start nochmal offline
 und sie können ja auch heute/morgen bekantgeben und den client ab fr zum download freigeben


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (24. August 2009)

ich glaube das die ob vom 30.8-13.9 geht
weil: 
1.ob mindestens 2 wochen
2. die server gehen zwichen ende OB und start nochmal offline
 und sie können ja auch heute/morgen bekantgeben und den client ab fr zum download freigeben


----------



## Rayon (24. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> die sollen ma hinne machen sonst hat man ja kaum zeit high lvl zu werden vorm reset


Immer wieder lächerlich wie du dich aufspielst. (:


----------



## Malteres (24. August 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Immer wieder lächerlich wie du dich aufspielst. (:


danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FraSokBUF (27. August 2009)

Hier mal zur Gaudi, Quelle offizielle Aion News 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Offizielle AION News

Daten für Aions offenen Betatest, Vorauswahl und Frühstarterprogramm angekündigt
August 27, 2009 9:10 AM

Im Verlauf der nächsten vier Wochen gibt NCsoft europäischen und nordamerikanischen Spielern gleich zwei Mal die Gelegenheit, vor der Veröffentlichung von Aion in Nordamerika am 22. September und in Europa am 25. September Atreia als Asmodier oder Elyos zu erforschen. Aions offener Betatest, in dem Version 1.5 des Spiels vorgestellt wird, findet vom 6. bis zum 13. September statt und stellt einige Modifikationen für den westlichen Markt vor, darunter Verbesserungen an der Charaktergestaltung, die jetzt auch eine Reihe westlicher Stile umfasst, sowie neue Zonen, Instanzen, Quests und kontinuierliche Spielgewichtung und Verbesserungen. Die Stufenobergrenze für sowohl Elyos als auch Asmodier belassen wir während des offenen Betatests bei 30, um es Spielern zu ermöglichen, dieselbe Stufe zu erreichen und Atreia gemeinsam zu erkunden.

Spieler, die Aion vorbestellt haben, dürfen sich auf eine Vorauswahl sowie den frühzeitigen Start zwei Tage vor der offiziellen Veröffentlichung freuen. Die Vorauswahl findet am 18. September statt, während der Aion-Frühstart am 20. September beginnt. Spieler können sowohl in den Genuss der Vorauswahl als auch des Frühstarts kommen, indem sie das Spiel bei einem der vielen Online- und örtlichen Händler - darunter Aiononline.com, Amazon, Best Buy, EB Games Canada, Fry's Electronics, GameStop, Steam und Target vorbestellen.


----------



## xell1980 (30. August 2009)

Amazon hat mir gerade mitgeteilt, dass man für die OB keinen key benötigt...dachte den braucht man schon allein um einen Account zu erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. August 2009)

hi all hab mir die beta gezoggen jetzt probleme beim patchen will nicht in die genge kommen beim laden vom patch 
is das bei euch auch so


----------



## FraSokBUF (31. August 2009)

Hi,
ich habe den Patch (CBT->OBT) manuell runter geladen und installiert - das war letzte Woche. Mein Aion hat sich seitdem standhaft geweigert, irgendetwas damit zu tun ausser "Spielbereit" zu sagen. Vorhin hab ich dann die done.dat Datei gelöscht, nochmal Update überprüft und dann hat er das ganze Zeugs gepatched. Nun hab ich eine wunderschöne Version 1.5...

...die leider immer den IE mit der GG Site aufmacht, aber trotzdem läuft.

Gruss,
FSB


----------



## Pente (1. September 2009)

Hab den Thread mal aus den Stickys genommen. Brauchen wir jetzt ja nicht mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

